# Physical exam components



## Cynthia A (Mar 9, 2010)

Using 1995 guidelines pertaining to the physical exam  Neck and Neurologic components.   I have a Doctor who always indicates Neck as being supple and neurolgic as nonfocal.   Would that documentation supple and nonfocal be adequent documentation to count as part of the exam?


----------



## FTessaBartels (Mar 9, 2010)

*1995 guidelines*

For 1995 guidelines, Yes.

For 1997 guidelines, No.

F Tessa Bartels, CPC, CEMC


----------



## Cynthia A (Mar 9, 2010)

Thank you.   I tried to find out what exactly the guidelines for 1995 is acceptable and could not find anything.


----------

